

WebMynd (YC W08) Receives TechFellow Award To Focus On Addon Developer Platform - moses1400
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/webmynd/

======
toisanji
Congrats guys, I'll be using your new platform to build a cross platform
plugin in the next week. Keep up the good work!

~~~
amirnathoo
Thanks :-) we're looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Excited to
have you as a beta customer!

------
justinsb
Looks great guys - I love the idea of getting value out of some of the great
technology you've built along your journey.

------
ceelee
Congrats guys!

